# New Member - Possum Kingdom ??



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

Obviously I'm a new member and wanted to say how great this site is. I registered last night and spent about 3 hours just browsing. Everyone seems to want to help out fellow outdoorsmen. 

I have a lake house at Possum Kingdom and don't get to go up very often. I live in Houston and it's about 300 miles. I go up a couple of times a year and take some buddies. I wanted to see if anyone had fished PK lately? I know that the golden algae killed a bunch of fish a couple of years ago, but the last two years fishing has improved. Does anyone know if the algae is hitting PK hard? The TPWD site doesn't go into much detail.

I'm gonna try and post a pic of an all nighter we had last summer fishing the lights off my dock. Not sure if the pic will show up. Thanks in advance and good luck.


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's another from Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

welcome aboard nice pic's.not familiar with Possum Kingdom?


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

White Bass?

It looks like there is about 145 in the first photo, Looks like a fun night.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

One of of my good friends works at the dam, not sure about the fishing. He loves it up there.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard. This site is one of the best sites i've seen. Glad for you to join us. Nice pics and look forward to hearing more reports and seeing more pics.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the fishing is slowly getting better. It will be a long time before the glory days of the mid to late 90's return. I spent many a day there in the middle of schools of topwater striper. Now I go just a couple of times a year. My BIL lives on the lake.


----------



## whitewetahook (Mar 16, 2005)

I have heard it is slow up that way but I might be wrong. I have also heard Whitney has had a bit of GA found but it seems to only be affecting the baitfish. Not to sure about Granbury eigther. You know they are all tied in w/ the Brazos and it seems to love that river. I live near Stephenville and fish Proctor often w/ great sucess lately.


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

so when are we going buuuuuuuuddy.boy i wish i was there having fun with ya'll guys:biggrin:


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude. I live in Ft. Worth. How's about sending me a key and I'll keep the lights on for ya and keep the cobwebs out? Just kidding. PK's beautiful with great fishing. Haven't heard about GA at PK lately, but it's been a problem in the last year at Granbury, and Whitney had a kill off last year in the upper part of the lake.


----------



## tylr_walker (Jun 12, 2007)

nice catch


----------

